# CSM-360 White PhlatLight LED



## saabluster (May 8, 2009)

The CSM-360-W combines the benefits of large monolithic chips in a multi-chip configuration to deliver a Chip-on-Board LED package capable of delivering 6,000 lumens.

It just keeps looking worse and worse for the incan and HID boys.:kiss:


----------



## sebastianb (May 8, 2009)

Very exciting developments seen over the last years... this one is really remarkable, also. I just wonder if such LEDs are still good for flashlights, given that you need >6A drive current at 12V. For sure the flashlight industry doesn't want to implement high voltage drivers for their products, but DC/DC circuits able to handle such high currents are already quite bulky... the inductors become really huge at this rating, at least in terms of small-sized applications.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 8, 2009)

saabluster said:


> It just keeps looking worse and worse for the incan and HID boys.:kiss:



Phlat chance, buddy! _My flashlight can melt your flashlight_. :nana:

LOL... always wanted to say that.


----------



## Tirodani (May 10, 2009)

How about the SST-50 in that announcement -- isn't that good news? Just a bit larger than the MC-E, with greater maximum output. Destined for a Mag, perhaps?


----------



## HumanLumen (May 10, 2009)

......and the best thing is that this can be used in place of the P7/MC-E with a smooth reflector and without a doughnut hole. Definately the way to go.

HL


----------



## RusDyr (May 12, 2009)

sebastianb said:


> Very exciting developments seen over the last years... this one is really remarkable, also. I just wonder if such LEDs are still good for flashlights, given that you need >6A drive current at 12V. For sure the flashlight industry doesn't want to implement high voltage drivers for their products, but DC/DC circuits able to handle such high currents are already quite bulky... the inductors become really huge at this rating, at least in terms of small-sized applications.


+1, such currents very dangerous... May be this product primary for automotive use?


----------



## old4570 (May 12, 2009)

SST-50 ... This is the one id like to try , with a SSC P7 driver / flashlight .

Pull out the SSC P7 and replace it with a SST-50 ... 

Sure would like to see how it performs .


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (May 12, 2009)

old4570 said:


> SST-50 ... This is the one id like to try , with a SSC P7 driver / flashlight .
> 
> Pull out the SSC P7 and replace it with a SST-50 ...
> 
> Sure would like to see how it performs .


 
yea.....me too!


----------



## taschenlampe (May 12, 2009)

I don’t think the difference would be visible to the naked eye.

The SSC P7 D-bin is 500lm @ 5,42W – tested.
The SST-50 is 550lm @ 5,5W - predicted.


tl


----------



## old4570 (May 12, 2009)

taschenlampe said:


> I don’t think the difference would be visible to the naked eye.
> 
> The SSC P7 D-bin is 500lm @ 5,42W – tested.
> The SST-50 is 550lm @ 5,5W - predicted.
> ...



I expect more Watts , at least 8W + ..

4.2v x 2.35A = 9.87W , thats just my P7 . And at this level , my P7 is not that impressive ... Id really like to test a SST-50 in this flashy with the current driver + Batt .


----------

